# Will coyotes eat eachother?



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

If you throw a coyote carcass out in the woods, will other coyotes come and eat it?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Why do so many of your questions make me want to roll my eye's, Or tempt me to make fun of you? Why do you keep doing this to me :lol: I wont make fun of you though cause I just wont. I admire you for keeping your head up though and you're not affraid to ask questions, thats for sure.

I understand everyone goes through the learning proccess and I was very nieve when I began the coyote thing too. I just have to ask though......????Where did this question come from?????


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Lol, yeah... I sometimes have to wonder about myself...

I chucked that coyote you gave me out hoping to use it for bait. That and my mom said she doesn't want the smelly thing on her deck anymore, lol.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

I ve never had coyotes eat each other unless its a maggy coyote.. but thats my opinon


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

weasle414 said:


> I chucked that coyote you gave me out hoping to use it for bait.


OK, Thats what I figured but I wanted to know. I would'nt expect it to work but coyotes have done things I did'nt expect more times than I can count.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Alrighty then. Thanks Phil. I gotta go back out there again tomorow to check a couple of traps so I'll check on the carcass while I'm there. Maybe we'll be suprised?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

weasle414 said:


> That and my mom said she doesn't want the smelly thing on her deck anymore, lol.


Was your girlfriend mad that she had to get off of the deck?

:lol:


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH SNAP!


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

big_al_09...............your scaring me  :lol:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Lol, don't worry Tim, don't be scared. Alec is just a bit odd at times, like a skitso or a doughnut.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

sometimes hear things.......................................


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

ok... i will try.... no easy task.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> weasle414 said:
> 
> 
> > I chucked that coyote you gave me out hoping to use it for bait.
> ...


Suprisingly enough, when I went out, there where a few tracks and a bit of the coyote was eaten. There wasn't a whole lot but they took a few bites here and there and looks like they sniffed around a bit then left. I dunno if they tasted it and decided they didn't like it or what but there was a chunk taken off a hind leg and a chunk taken off the back.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

sorry alex i forgot my lunch today out hunting and i saw it and got hungry.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

maybe a oppossum or skunk or something doubt coyote.. but who nows they do alot things people doubt....

Did you get the munchies out there in the woods *******..lol


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

sures ded 8)


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Nope, tracks where way too big to be skunk or possum. I'm pretty sure it was a coyote, but I guess it could've been a local farm dog. Would a dog munch on a dead coyote? My dog eats poop... so I'd imagine he'd eat a coyote, I don't think poop could taste better than a coyote, but then again... Hmmmm.... Where's Alec? I need to use him to be a lab rat and test my theories! Alec! Where are you?!


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

did you ever happen to think that it was magpies or crows that ate it?? they wouldnt leave any dog prints. i left a dead coyote carcass out on my property and there were coyote tracks by it but they only came within 4 feet of it, but the whole coyote got ate, it was the magpies, i watched them


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I've witnessed crows, Bald eagles, Hawks and Owls eating coyote carcasses but never coyotes. Could it happen though? Maybe. Will they come back for more? I realy realy realy realy doubt it.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Coyotes normally do not eat other coyotes. If a Mt. lion can catch a coyote it well eat it, same goes for a wolf and probably a bear. 
Birds do not have a well developed sense of smell, so they well eat a dead coyote. I've seen Golden Eagles eating on a dead coyote also buzzards and other birds, but only birds. Coyotes well sniff on other dead coyotes, ( tracks ) I've seen that one a few times.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hmm, well the evidence is starting to pile up against the coyotes then. I'm guessing they just came in, sniffed around a bit and then the owl got to it. When I was out watching it the other night I had a few owls there watching myself and the carcass. So maybe they ate a bit after I left.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

weasel414, let me give you something else to think about. Owls are not really scavengers, carrion is the last thing they want to eat.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

True that Danny.


----------



## 10917 (Sep 29, 2006)

Well, I was not sure if I want to get into this thread but I just can't help myself. Will coyotes eat other coyotes? There is so many documented instances where this has happened I am surprised this is even a debate. Anyone heard of Stanely P. Young? Try picking up "The Clever Coyote", if you do not like to read, go and talk with some state trappers. Coyotes eating snared coyotes, coyotes eating poisoned coyotes during the strychnine, 1080 days is very well documented. Both of the former federal trappers I took instruction from used coyotes carcasses on location. I have even gone as far as using the hind quarters of a coyote right in the dirt hole for bait. Even if a coyote will not eat the other coyote a dead coyote is a strong attraction for other coyotes. This is not a subject that is really open for debate, coyotes will eat other coyotes period.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

This is a debate? I don't think so. :wink: Most of us here are predator hunters not Government trappers. My simple statement was coyotes "normally" don't eat other coyotes, I didn't say it didn't happen.

A good Government trapper well trap alot more coyotes in a year then most predator hunters well ever see. 
The Government hunters I know shoot them from planes, trap them and poison them. As a long time avid predator hunter I have no use for what those guys do, but that's a personal thing.

The Goverment trappers are sure to run across cases of coyotes eating other coyotes, because they see thousands of dead ones making the odds much better to run across it. 
You won't find to many predator hunters that see thousands of dead coyotes, so they probably won't see much of coyotes eating other coyotes, that makes sense to me.


----------



## 10917 (Sep 29, 2006)

weasle414 said:


> If you throw a coyote carcass out in the woods, will other coyotes come and eat it?


Yes, coyotes will eat other coyotes.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

I have the primos video "Mastering the Art" with Randy Anderson. and they said that they shot a coyote with a bow and by the time they got to it, the other coyotes had already eaten it.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Were they seriouse?


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

So they shot a coyote with a bow and before they could find it, another coyote eat it.... did I get that right?


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

I thought the same thing when I watched that video... Those coyotes sure must eat quick if it was completely gone by the time they got to it. But if I recall correctly that is exactly what was said by one of the other guys interviewing Randy on the video. I will watch it again (for the 10th time) to confirm that is what was said.

I would not be suprised at all that they would eat each other, maybe not on a regular basis though. I would not spend too much time setting over a coyote carcass waiting for one to come eat it, investigate it maybe.

Keep an eye on the carcass and if there is tracks, get to calling...

Toolman


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I would believe Jamie and what he says. He is very knowledgable about coyotes. I will have to go look in my copy of Clever Coyote. I haven't read the whole book yet but if Jamie says its in there than it must be in there.


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

As for a Coyote eating another yes it will happen. But what Stanley Young says is one mans opinion. I have trapped 100's of Coyotes and have never had one eaten in a trap. I have snared 100's of Coyotes and have never had one eaten. Its like anything else if there really hungry they will eat each other. There has been cases where even Humans have eaten each other. But all in all its real rare for anything to eat there own kind. If they were that way they would eat each others young.
I would never use a Coyote for bait. But to me the best trapping spots are places where I have trapped other Coyotes and there is alot of scent from the Coyotes I have trapped there. I have had a time when I have caught 8 Coyotes in 8 Days in the same set. Just because there is so much scent in the area. And they have never eaten or killed one in all the yrs I have trapped and Snared.

So what Danny says is true. Coyotes normally will not eat each other. Just in rare cases. And I think its very rare.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Years ago when I trapped fox and coyotes I had one set that produced 3 silver fox in three consecutive days. The land owner had one of them mounted. They came from an area where a fox farm had released some years prior. After the third one we pulled the set. We were actually trying for coyotes and didn't realize the silvers were still around. I called them silvers, they may have been someting else. They were black with white tipped tails.

Also had a set that produced 4 red fox in 4 cosecutive days. Badlander is right, your best set is a remake after a catch.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

YoteSlapper said:


> I called them silvers, they may have been someting else. They were black with white tipped tails.


You're right. Thats a silver.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Badlander thank you. I never said it didn't happen. I'm not a trapper or a government hunter, but I've probable been hunting coyotes longer then most of em. 
In this sport never say never, because you may get suprised. We have lots of experts out here on the internet, but 90% of it is all opinion. Like people that write in books. :wink: It all don't really matter, we are all here to have fun and relate experiences....I hope lol.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

Danny B said:


> So they shot a coyote with a bow and before they could find it, another coyote eat it.... did I get that right?


yes


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Were they seriouse?


I'm pretty sure they were


----------

